# Eplan P8  Weiterbildung



## waldy (17 Oktober 2021)

Hallo zusammen.
Die Frage, wie haben Sie Eplan P8 gelernt, selbst bei gebracht, oder da war welche Bildungsmassnahmen?

Gibt's welche günstige Kurse für Eplan P8?

Gruß


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 Oktober 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Die Frage, wie haben Sie Eplan P8 gelernt, selbst bei gebracht, oder da war welche Bildungsmassnahmen?


Ich habe noch keinen Kurs besucht ( und werde auch nie einen besuchen ), wurde von einem Mitarbeiter mal "angelernt" der dies in Vollzeit macht.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 Oktober 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Gibt's welche günstige Kurse für Eplan P8?


Du hattest ja mal angedeutet, 120€ wären für dich günstig. Es gibt keine günstigen Eplan P8 Kurse, das ist halt doch ein spezielles Gebiet welches nicht mal eben die Abendschule anbietet.


----------



## hucki (17 Oktober 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Du hattest ja mal angedeutet, 120€ wären für dich günstig. Es gibt keine günstigen Eplan P8 Kurse, das ist halt doch ein spezielles Gebiet welches nicht mal eben die Abendschule anbietet.


Meinen Kurs hat damals unsere Firma bezahlt.
Deshalb war er für mich günstig...
😜


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 Oktober 2021)

hucki schrieb:


> Deshalb war er für mich günstig...


Aber hoffentlich nicht umsonst 😛


----------



## Blockmove (17 Oktober 2021)

Ich hab's mir selbst beigebracht.
EPlan P8 ist extrem mächtig und kann verdammt viel.
Trotzdem ist es noch recht einsteigerfreundlich, wenn man Schaltpläne nur "malen" will.
Wenn es an das richtige Konstruieren geht, dann wird es schnell komplex und man muss viel Zeit investieren.
Nur helfen da Kurse kaum weiter, da eigentlich jeder andere Anforderungen hat.
Ein Schaltplan kann 5 Seiten haben oder eben auch 3000 Seiten.
Ein BMK kann -1B1 heißen oder =EM5608+ST4316-12B125A5


----------



## Heinileini (17 Oktober 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Aber hoffentlich nicht umsonst 😛


Du erinnerst mich total an einen ehemaligen Kollegen, Michaël.
Der hat einem folgendermassen gerne den Unterschied zwischen kostenlos und umsonst erklärt:
"Ich habe die Schule kostenlos besucht, Du umsonst."


----------



## waldy (17 Oktober 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wenn es an das richtige Konstruieren geht, dann wird es schnell komplex und man muss viel Zeit investieren.


Hallo
Kann man dann es so ausdrucken, das Eplan P8 kann man mit Beruf als SPS Programmierer nach Tätigkeit Umfang vergleichen?


----------



## 3.#6 (17 Oktober 2021)

@waldy: Du fragst seit gefühlten Jahren nach Kursen/Weiterbildung in P8. Ich würde noch einmal fragen wollen: Hast du selbst EPLAN?

Wenn du das in Eigenregie machst kostet das einiges an Geld, wenn du arbeitssuchend bist, gibt es eventuell einen "Bildungsgutschein" 

Wie hier schon gesagt: P8 ist ein sehr mächtiges Werkzeug (dessen Möglichkeiten manchmal zu abenteuerlichen Plänen führen). Einen ersten Einstieg kann man an einem Tag machen aber dann beginnen irgendwann die Feinheiten. Ich habe es mir selbst beigebracht seit 2006 und immer noch finde ich Funktionen, die mir bisher unbekannt waren.


----------



## 3.#6 (17 Oktober 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Hallo
> Kann man dann es so ausdrucken, das Eplan P8 kann man mit Beruf als SPS Programmierer nach Tätigkeit Umfang vergleichen?


Meiner Meinung nach: Ja, beides sind Vollzeittätigkeiten, es sei denn, die Projekte sind so überschaubar, dass man die Planung neben der Programmierung machen kann und dann noch dazu die gesamte Auftragsawicklung, und wenn man dabei ist, die gesamte Buchhalttung auch noch.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 Oktober 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Kann man dann es so ausdrucken, das Eplan P8 kann man mit Beruf als SPS Programmierer nach Tätigkeit Umfang vergleichen?





3.#6 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach: Ja, beides sind Vollzeittätigkeiten


Ansonsten sind es aber schon zwei komplett unterschiedliche Tätigkeiten, auch mit anderen Tagesabläufen, Projektdauern...


----------



## 3.#6 (17 Oktober 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ansonsten sind es aber schon zwei komplett unterschiedliche Tätigkeiten, auch mit anderen Tagesabläufen, Projektdauern...


Ja, ich bezog das nur auf die "Vollzeit" Er fragte ja nach Tätigkeit Umfang.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 Oktober 2021)

3.#6 schrieb:


> Ja, ich bezog das nur auf die "Vollzeit" Er fragte ja nach Tätigkeit Umfang.


Verstehe, für mich war der Satz von Waldy nicht so eindeutig.


----------



## waldy (17 Oktober 2021)

3.#6 schrieb:


> Ich habe es mir selbst beigebracht seit 2006 und immer noch finde ich Funktionen, die mir bisher unbekannt waren.


Ich habe ein mal mit Erfahrenen Mitarbeiter aus Bereich Eplan P8 gesprochen.
Er hat damals auch gesagt, Eplan P8 ist so Starke Programm. Und er benutzt vielleicht nur ca. 10 % davon, was Programm Eplan P8 kann machen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 Oktober 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Ich habe ein mal mit Erfahrenen Mitarbeiter aus Bereich Eplan P8 gesprochen.
> Er hat damals auch gesagt, Eplan P8 ist so Starke Programm. Und er benutzt vielleicht nur ca. 10 % davon, was Programm Eplan P8 kann machen.


Das ist gut möglich und vermutlich auch des öfteren so.


----------



## waldy (17 Oktober 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ansonsten sind es aber schon zwei komplett unterschiedliche Tätigkeiten, auch mit anderen Tagesabläufen, Projektdauern...


Und kannst du bitte es sagen. Wer entscheidet was kommt in Schaltschrank rein.
SPS Programmierer schreibt erst seine Programm und diektirt an Eplaner was soll da rein kommen.

Oder Eplaner erstellt Schaltpläne mit entsprechenden Baugruppen- und SPS Programmierer soll dafür sich nach Entscheidung von Eplaner anpassen mit seine Programmierung?
Gruß


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 Oktober 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Und kannst du bitte es sagen. Wer entscheidet was kommt in Schaltschrank rein.
> SPS Programmierer schreibt erst seine Programm und diektirt an Eplaner was soll da rein kommen.
> 
> Oder Eplaner erstellt Schaltpläne mit entsprechenden Baugruppen- und SPS Programmierer soll dafür sich nach Entscheidung von Eplaner anpassen mit seine Programmierung?
> Gruß


In der Regel redet man da gemeinsam bzw man hält sich an ein Pflichtenheft des Kunden.

Für den SPSler sind ja auch nur einzelne Punkte relevant, Steuerung, Panel, Umrichter...
Welche Klemmen, Kabel, Kanäle verwendet werden ist für den Programmierer ja nicht so relevant.
Hauptsache die Vorgaben werden eingehalten.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Oktober 2021)

@waldy,
bist du dir sicher das du einen so Anspruchsvollen Job ausführen könntest?

Ist dir überhaupt ansatzweise bewusst was dort gefordert wird?

Wann wirst du dich für irgendwas entscheiden?

Mal SPS-Programmierer dann E-Konstrukteur.


----------



## waldy (17 Oktober 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> bist du dir sicher das du einen so Anspruchsvollen Job ausführen könntest?


Nadel, du bist doch auch nicht sofort als Programmierer geboren wurdest.

Oder ich irre mich?

Gruß


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 Oktober 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Nadel, du bist doch auch nicht sofort als Programmierer geboren wurdest.
> 
> Oder ich irre mich?
> 
> Gruß


Niemand wurde in seinem Beruf geboren. Aber es gibt geeignete und ungeeignete Personen für jeden Beruf. Ich wäre auch für viele andere Berufe ungeeignet.

Nicht jeder ist für alles geeignet.


----------



## 3.#6 (17 Oktober 2021)

@waldy: Denk dir doch einfach irgend eine Schaltung aus und versuche die zu erstellen, meinetwegen als Vorlage eine alte Demozeichnung:


----------



## Heinileini (17 Oktober 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich wäre auch für viele andere Berufe ungeeignet.
> Nicht jeder ist für alles geeignet.


So ist das Leben. Ob man geeignet ist, merkt man daran, ob man die Arbeit gut und gerne macht.
Leider kann man nicht alles ausprobieren. Erst recht nicht, wenn das Ausprobieren ins (eigene) Geld geht.
Und entnervend, wenn man lediglich zu der Erkenntnis gelangt, dass man das Falsche probiert hat.
Wenn man das Glück hat, (in einer grösseren Firma?) den Kollegen (evtl. auch von Lieferanten oder Kunden) mit anderen (angrenzenden?) Tätigkeiten über die Schulter schauen und mit ihnen reden zu können, sollte man solche Gelegenheiten nutzen.
Auch die generelle Einstellung zur Arbeit spielt natürlich eine Rolle.
Meine Devise "Arbeit macht Spass, leider kann ich keinen Spass vertragen" nenne ich hier mal als abschreckendes Beispiel.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 Oktober 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Auch die generelle Einstellung zur Arbeit spielt natürlich eine Rolle.


Richtig, und man überlegt sich ja auch gut, in wen man Zeit investiert. Zeit ist meist knapp und wenn das Gegenüber die Sache nicht ernst nimmt, dann kann man seine Zeit auch besser verbringen...


----------



## Blockmove (17 Oktober 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Und kannst du bitte es sagen. Wer entscheidet was kommt in Schaltschrank rein.
> SPS Programmierer schreibt erst seine Programm und diektirt an Eplaner was soll da rein kommen.
> 
> Oder Eplaner erstellt Schaltpläne mit entsprechenden Baugruppen- und SPS Programmierer soll dafür sich nach Entscheidung von Eplaner anpassen mit seine Programmierung?
> Gruß


Was wie in Schaltschrank und Anlage kommt hat nix mit EPLAN P8 zu tun.
Die Projektierung einer Anlage ist nochmal eine andere Hausnummer.
Wenn ich mit dem Zeichnen des Planes anfange ist die schon zu 80% fertig.
Aus EPlan kommen dann nur noch die Details.
Das ist auch nix anderes als beim Erstellen eines SPS-Programmes.
Bevor ich den ersten Baustein erstelle, weiß ich auch bereits wie ich die Struktur umsetzen will.
Alter Grundsatz:
Erst denken, dann machen.

Wenn EPlan und SPS von unterschiedlichen Menschen gemacht werden, dann ist Abstimmung das Wichtigste.
Jeder muss die Gedankengänge des anderen kennen. Ganz besonders im Sondermaschinenbau.
Wenn es einen strikten Firmenstandard gibt, dann kann es anders sein.


----------



## waldy (17 Oktober 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ansonsten sind es aber schon zwei komplett unterschiedliche Tätigkeiten, auch mit anderen Tagesabläufen, Projektdauern...


Nach meine Meinung das sind keine unterschiedliche Tätigkeiten.
Beide müssen verstehen ganze Technische Ablauf Anlage und was braucht man dafür Anlage am Ende zum laufen bringen.
Nur Eplaner baut das Struktur aus notwendigen Bauteilen, SPS Programmierer schreibt SPS Programm damit Steuerung wird entsprechend richtig mit diese Bauteilen funktionieren.

Deswegen ich behaupte , dass Eplaner muss auch Kenntnisse in SPS Programmierung haben, damit er wählt Richtige Bauteilen , damit Programmierer kommt mit seiner Programmierung klar .

Gruß


----------



## Blockmove (17 Oktober 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Nach meine Meinung das sind keine unterschiedliche Tätigkeiten.
> Beide müssen verstehen ganze Technische Ablauf Anlage und was braucht man dafür Anlage am Ende zum laufen bringen.
> Nur Eplaner baut das Struktur aus notwendigen Bauteilen, SPS Programmierer schreibt SPS Programm damit Steuerung wird entsprechend richtig mit diese Bauteilen funktionieren.
> 
> ...


Waldy das kommt auf die Firma und die Aufgaben an.
Ich mache beides. EPLAN und SPS.
Meine Pläne haben im Schnitt 300 - 700 Seiten.
Von EPlan nutze ich wahrscheinlich wirklich nur 10-20%.
Ist man in einer Firma, die z.B. teilautomatisierten Schaltschrankbau macht, dann gibt es reine EPLAN-Speziaisten.
Dann muss nämlich jeder Artikel, jede Klemme, jede Verbindung ... Schlichtweg alles beschrieben sein.
Der EPLAN-Spezialist legt dann aber meist selber auch keine Hardware / Funktionen fest. Das machen dann Projekteure, die alles managen.
EPlan kann von einem Logo-Projekt bis hin zu einer gesamten Fertigungslinie alles.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Oktober 2021)

Ein E-Planer hat auch ein wenig mehr zu tun, da gibt es noch Stammdatenpflege, Auswahl der Bauteile, Bewertung der Bauteile für die SiFu, Verhandlung mit Lieferanten usw.
Ich behaupte wer es nicht selbständig schafft ein Hotelzimmer zu buchen, wird in 
der E-Konstruktion nicht mal Kaffee kochen, weil er da auch im Weg steht.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 Oktober 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Nach meine Meinung das sind keine unterschiedliche Tätigkeiten.
> Beide müssen verstehen ganze Technische Ablauf Anlage und was braucht man dafür Anlage am Ende zum laufen bringen.
> Nur Eplaner baut das Struktur aus notwendigen Bauteilen, SPS Programmierer schreibt SPS Programm damit Steuerung wird entsprechend richtig mit diese Bauteilen funktionieren.
> 
> ...


Danke das du mir erklärst wie es so läuft in dem Beruf. Man spürt einfach deine jahrelange Erfahrung...

Vielen Dank 😉


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 Oktober 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Nach meine Meinung das sind keine unterschiedliche Tätigkeiten.
> Beide müssen verstehen ganze Technische Ablauf Anlage und was braucht man dafür Anlage am Ende zum laufen bringen.
> Nur Eplaner baut das Struktur aus notwendigen Bauteilen, SPS Programmierer schreibt SPS Programm damit Steuerung wird entsprechend richtig mit diese Bauteilen funktionieren.
> 
> ...


Ich glaube auch das Hubschrauberpilot das Gleiche ist wie ein Airbuspilot. Beide können fliegen, funken und haben technisches Verständnis über Turbinen, Wetterdaten usw...

Ist also auch das Gleiche.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 Oktober 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Nach meine Meinung das sind keine unterschiedliche Tätigkeiten.
> Beide müssen verstehen ganze Technische Ablauf Anlage und was braucht man dafür Anlage am Ende zum laufen bringen.
> Nur Eplaner baut das Struktur aus notwendigen Bauteilen, SPS Programmierer schreibt SPS Programm damit Steuerung wird entsprechend richtig mit diese Bauteilen funktionieren.
> 
> ...


Sorry @waldy, Wissen zählt, nicht Meinung. 

Im Lehrbuch würde stehen: 

Projektierung – dazu muss man die Abläufe, Verfahren und Prozesse kennen, hier wird auch die Hardware ausgesucht. Bevor Programmierer und Eplaner anfangen, muss die Maschinen zu Ende gedacht sein.
SPS-Programmierung – hier wird alles aus 1. codiert, ist unabhängig von 3.
Der Eplaner kontruiert den Schaltschrank und dokumentiert alles, unabhängig von 2.
Bei kleinen Projekt / Maschinen kann das auch eine Person sein.

Nebenbei: Wer projektiert, muss die SPS-Software und Eplan nicht bis ins letzte Detail kennen.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (17 Oktober 2021)

Da sind auch viele SPS Programmieren die nur ein Bruchteil benutzen von was die SPS-Software alles kann.

Ich will mal selbst die Roteinträge Verwalten. Ich muss kein komplettes Plan zeichnen können.
Dazu muss mal eine erfahrene Kollege mir ein Craschkurs geben.
Dann muss auch noch eine E-Plan Station frei sein. Die sind schweineteuer.......

Unter der E-Plan Benutzer sind 2 Klassen:
Der Planer und der "nur" Technisch Zeichner nach Vorgaben.

Vergess nicht das die erstellte E-Pläner mit generierte Stückliste die Vorgabe der Schaltschrankbau sind.
Baust du Scheisse, wird scheisse im Schaltschrankbau gebaut, wird aufwendig und teuer umgebaut /gepland. Spätesens auf der Baustelle.

Wie oft hab ich es nicht erlebt das die Stamdaten nicht geplfegt werden.
Eine tausende Euro IPC die auf 1 mal das falsche Betriebssystem u.s.w. hat. 

Auch banale Sachen.
10mm2 versuchen zu planen an ein Gerät das nur 2,5 aufnehmen kann.

Wenn du keine ahnung von Elektro hast , hast du im E-Planungsjob nichts zu suchen.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (17 Oktober 2021)

3.#6 schrieb:


> @waldy: Denk dir doch einfach irgend eine Schaltung aus und versuche die zu erstellen, meinetwegen als Vorlage eine alte Demozeichnung:



Um was mit E-Plan zu spielen okay.
Das Plan selber ist schwer Mangelhaft. Sind das offizielle Beispielpläner?


----------



## Blockmove (17 Oktober 2021)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Wenn du keine ahnung von Elektro hast , hast du im E-Planungsjob nichts zu suchen.



Hart gesagt, trifft es aber voll und ganz.
Beim Konstruieren mit EPlan ist EPlan das kleinste Thema.
Du brauchst verdammt gutes Wissen über Bauteile, Normen, Maschinensicherheit, ...
Ob nun EPlan bei einem Prüflauf 5 oder 400 Meldungen wirft, ist eigentlich Nebensache.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 Oktober 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Du brauchst verdammt gutes Wissen über Bauteil


Und Verlässlichkeit, sonst entsteht ein Chaos in den Stammdaten....


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 Oktober 2021)

Teamfähigkeit nicht zu vergessen ( Absprachen, Informationsfluss.... )


----------



## waldy (17 Oktober 2021)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Wenn du keine ahnung von Elektro hast , hast du im E-Planungsjob nichts zu suchen


Du hast jetzt mich auf Richtige Weg gebracht.
Ich gebe alles auf.
Und bewerbe mich bei ab sofort Karton auf Fließband verpacken.
Oder Käse aufschneiden, verpacken auf der Tecke.

Gruß


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 Oktober 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Du hast jetzt mich auf Richtige Weg gebracht.
> Ich gebe alles auf.
> Und bewerbe mich bei ab sofort Karton auf Fließband verpacken.
> Oder Käse aufschneiden, verpacken auf der Tecke.
> ...


Vielleicht einfach mal klein anfangen...


----------



## waldy (17 Oktober 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Teamfähigkeit nicht zu vergessen


Natürlich nicht vergessen!!!
Ich frage sofort bei neue Mitarbeiter " kannst du 12 h jeden Tag arbeiten? Nein? Dann gehörst du nicht in unsere Team"

Jep


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 Oktober 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht vergessen!!!
> Ich frage sofort bei neue Mitarbeiter " kannst du 12 h jeden Tag arbeiten? Nein? Dann gehörst du nicht in unsere Team"
> 
> Jep


Du willst doch nichts verstehen...


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (17 Oktober 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Du hast jetzt mich auf Richtige Weg gebracht.
> Ich gebe alles auf.
> Und bewerbe mich bei ab sofort Karton auf Fließband verpacken.
> Oder Käse aufschneiden, verpacken auf der Tecke.
> ...


Selbst da hätte ich ernsthafte bedenken,
dass das alles funktioniert.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 Oktober 2021)

Das Thema hier endet mal wieder wie immer....


----------



## Captain Future (17 Oktober 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Nebenbei: Wer projektiert, muss die SPS-Software und Eplan nicht bis ins letzte Detail kennen.


Stimmt er sollte SPS-Software, SPS-Hardware + viele andere Komponenten und Eplan gut kennen.

Aber jetzt zum Waldy..... Du bist doch seit 2003 hier im Forum angemeldet. Das ist eine verdammt lange Zeit.
Bei deinen Fragen denke ich mir immer was hat der Typ die letzten 18-20 Jahre gemacht ?

Das erinnert mich immer an DSDS Kandidat Menderes... Der Typ konnte nicht Singen aber kam immer wieder


----------



## 3.#6 (17 Oktober 2021)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Um was mit E-Plan zu spielen okay.
> Das Plan selber ist schwer Mangelhaft. Sind das offizielle Beispielpläner?


Ja, das waren die ersten Seiten des Demp-Projektes von ESS aus dem Jahre 2001 mit E5.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Oktober 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Nadel, du bist doch auch nicht sofort als Programmierer geboren wurdest.
> 
> Oder ich irre mich?
> 
> Gruß


Neh ich bin mit Tusche Stift und Schablonen angefangen, 
dann habe ich Privat WSCAD gekauft und für den Betrieb
genutzt. Jetzt zeichne ich über 25 Jahre mit ELCAD.


----------



## waldy (17 Oktober 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Bei deinen Fragen denke ich mir immer was hat der Typ die letzten 18-20 Jahre gemacht ?


Da kann ich nur eine Antwort schreiben - der hat Typ  gearbeitet.


----------



## 3.#6 (17 Oktober 2021)

😂
👍


----------



## Captain Future (17 Oktober 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Da kann ich nur eine Antwort schreiben - der hat Typ  gearbeitet.


Ja das ist klar aber was hast du gemacht ? Beruflich ?


----------



## Oberchefe (18 Oktober 2021)

> Oder Käse aufschneiden, verpacken auf der Tecke.



Fleischereifachverkäufer sind gerade gefragt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 Oktober 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich behaupte wer es nicht selbständig schafft ein Hotelzimmer zu buchen, wird in
> der E-Konstruktion nicht mal Kaffee kochen, weil er da auch im Weg steht.


----------



## waldy (18 Oktober 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Fleischereifachverkäufer sind gerade gefragt


Vielen Dank für deine Bemühungen.
Obwohl ich habe in diesem Tread was anderes gefragt.
Gruß


----------



## 3.#6 (18 Oktober 2021)

...treibt aber den Beitragszähler in die Höhe


----------



## Blockmove (18 Oktober 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Aber jetzt zum Waldy..... Du bist doch seit 2003 hier im Forum angemeldet. Das ist eine verdammt lange Zeit.


Waldy ist seit 18 Jahren im Forum.
Kollegen wir müssen es uns eingestehen:
Wir haben versagt und es schlichtweg einfach nicht geschafft, dass waldy Programmieren und Hardware projektieren kann. 
Nun müssen wir wohl dieser traurigen Wahrheit ins Auge sehen und lernen mit den Schuldgefühlen umzugehen.
Was haben wir nur falsch gemacht? Warum ist es uns nicht gelungen waldy bei seiner Karriere tatkräftig unter die Arme zu greifen?
Lag es mangelhaften pädagogischen Kenntnissen? War jeder zu sehr mit sich selbst beschäftigt?

Fragen über Fragen
Ach mir doch schei..egal
Ich hol mir jetzt ein Bier und überlass wlady seinem Schicksal


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Oktober 2021)

@Dieter, auch wenn wir täglich Wunder 
vollbringen, müssen wir auch Akzeptieren 
mal an unsere Grenzen zu stoßen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 Oktober 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> @Dieter, auch wenn wir täglich Wunder
> vollbringen, müssen wir auch Akzeptieren
> mal an unsere Grenzen zu stoßen.


Dann berufe ich mich auf die Härtefallregelung und akzeptiere es 😛


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 Oktober 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wir haben versagt und es schlichtweg einfach nicht geschafft, dass waldy Programmieren und Hardware projektieren kann.


Und es haben so viele verzweifelt versucht.....
Immer und immer wieder obwohl immer klar war was kommen wird. Der SPSler ist halt ein StehAufMännchen der nicht aufgibt.  🍻


----------



## waldy (18 Oktober 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wir haben versagt und es schlichtweg einfach nicht geschafft,


Sag Mal, hast du Biebel Buch gerade vor Schlafen gelesen?
Manchmal es ist gesund das zum lesen.
Das Leben besteht nicht nur aus eine "0" und "1" in deinem Kopf.


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (18 Oktober 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Sag Mal, hast du Biebel Buch gerade vor Schlafen gelesen?
> Manchmal es ist gesund das zum lesen.
> Das Leben besteht nicht nur aus eine "0" und "1" in deinem Kopf.


Seit der Erfindung der quantencomputer. Darf ich mich auch mit Quantenmechanik und umgekippten Bits beschäftigen... scheiß Technik früher gaps nur hot oder Flopp. 😨


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 Oktober 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Sag Mal, hast du Biebel Buch gerade vor Schlafen gelesen?
> Manchmal es ist gesund das zum lesen.


Ich kann auch folgende Gute-Nacht-Lektüre empfehlen



PS:
Nicht beleidigt sein, aber bei deinem Berufswunsch als SPS-Programmierer / Monteur / E-Konstrukteur
wäre eine etwas bessere Rechtschreibung angebracht. Man steht in diesem Beruf auch im schriftlichen
Kundenkontakt oder muss Dokumente ausarbeiten welche Kunden übergeben werden. Da wäre Fehlerfreiheit
schon wünschenswert. Wenigstens zu 98%. Auch Kommentare / Bezeichnungen im Programm / Schaltplan sollten
eine gewisse Fehlerfreiheit aufweisen.


----------

